# who should be starting center?



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I think Pryssy should be the starter. he is the defensive presence that the bucks need to start a game with to set the tempo. In relief of him, Gadsuric should definately get major minutes. If they want to go smaller, Toni Kukoc might put some minutes as a C who can run some plays. And for garbage minutes, Dan Santiago is there.

Anybody else want to chime in?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I would adjust the lineup game by game -- if they're playing a team that they can get away with starting Kukoc in the middle (Miami, Orlando) then I would start him. If they're playing a team with a solid, legit center (Lakers, Minnesota) then I'd start Gadzuric. I think Pryzbilla is as good as he'll ever get; that is to say he is not very good and will probably always be that way. Gadzuric, on the other hand, is someone I think can be a decent center, so I would give him more minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ostertag-fan you are wrong in the sig. Have you forgot about Anthony "I like little teenage girls" Mason. He is bad news.

I would go with Gadzuric, he was a rookie and better than Pryzbilla. He will keep getting better especially with TJ Ford being the first pure PG they have had in a while and yes Gary and Sam like to shoot way too much.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

They need to start Gadzuric, since he was a four-year senior at UCLA, and isn't exactly young. They need to give him minutes and bring him along now, or they can forget about him giving them any major production in the future.

Pryzbilla is a good shot-blocking center who could assume Ervin Johnson's role, coming off the bench. He's peaked (if you can call it that), and he obviously isn't going to be a difference maker, so you might as well try out Gadzuric.

Santiago shouldn't see the court this year. Ever.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> They need to start Gadzuric, since he was a four-year senior at UCLA, and isn't exactly young. They need to give him minutes and bring him along now, or they can forget about him giving them any major production in the future.
> 
> Pryzbilla is a good shot-blocking center who could assume Ervin Johnson's role, coming off the bench. He's peaked (if you can call it that), and he obviously isn't going to be a difference maker, so you might as well try out Gadzuric.
> ...


Amen brotha


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Skinner. He actually rebounds and is not soft like Joel.


----------

